# [SOLVED] Samsung R540 BIOS recovery procedure?



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys, need help.

I bought a busted R540 and its problems are it doesn't boot. It light up power light but nothing else.
According to the seller, the laptop didn't overheated or anything similar, one day the laptop just didn't boot anymore.

I've already tried all the usual stuff, re-seat everything, tested AC adapter and battery, removed coin battery, etc and although the laptop didn't overheated i even tried a quick reflow to the GPU and chipset without success... 
I'm about to send the board for repair, but before i'd like to try one final shot, and attempt BIOS recovery procedure. However i couldn't find any instructions online.:banghead:

Can anyone help?

Thanks, L2D.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung R540 BIOS recovery procedure?*

up...

Guys..

No one to help me here?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Samsung R540 BIOS recovery procedure?*

I doubt there is one, most if not all newer laptops just don't have provisions for that.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung R540 BIOS recovery procedure?*

Yeah, I understand that, but isn't the procedure dictated by BIOS manufacturer?

Unfortunately I couldn't figure out the manufacturer, but once this is solved the rest should be, the same procedure for all laptop brands or models.

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Samsung R540 BIOS recovery procedure?*

No, the bios is custom for the manufacturer if they usually only buy the bare necessities.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung R540 BIOS recovery procedure?*

For those in need...

Cheers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting the solution.

FYI that is a CMOS clear or reset, a recovery is different, Asus for example can use the motherboard disc shipped with the board to recover the original bios.


----------

